# IPBoard mobile Theme



## rusky (8 Sep 2010)

I've noticed that when using the mobile theme, the list at the foot of the screen, Search · Mark Board As Read · Back To Top 
there's an option before search that's not got the dot between it & search which causes a bit of confusion.

Can't remember what it is as I'm on FF & the phone's downstairs  but keep meaning to report it. If I add the post now, when I check at home, I'll add a screenshot so it's clear!


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2010)

Found this and cured it.

It was a "& middot;" missing between the first element (skin chooser) and _Search_.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (17 Sep 2010)

I've noticed that the pages on the mobile theme still seem to be largish files- 180k or so, unless my phone is giving me confusing information. I have a feeling that the pages on the old theme were smaller (even though I don't think it had a separate version for mobile use?). Is there any way of reducing this file size?


----------



## Shaun (17 Sep 2010)

180k sounds way too big - I expect it's misreporting.

The mobile theme was specifically designed with no images and minimal content for a small footprint for G3 transmission.

I'll check with Firebug later and see.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (21 Sep 2010)

Hi,As an experiment I've just tried viewing the site using the mobile theme on my desktop, and I downloaded a page (this thread actually) and saved it locally. I'm assuming this would be the same files as would be downloaded if I were viewing with a mobile? Anyway, 14 files were downloaded, 6 of which are PNGs or GIFs, at about 1k each, so not a problem. The four biggest files were:
Index.php 159k
Index(1).php 11k
fusionmenu.js 19k
topichover_hover.css 34k

Is this what you'd expect to see?


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2010)

Index.php shouldn't be 159k for the mobile skin, and it shouldn't download the topic hover java either - that's what I'd expect for a standard skin.

I've just tested the mobile skin in Firefox with Firebug (_reports on the size/type of downloaded content_) which says the page is around 4k with a number of other items at around 20k or so.

It could be that the forums are not "seeing" your mobile as a mobile and sending the non-mobile skin content.

What make and model is your mobile?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (22 Sep 2010)

Hi, it is a HTC Rose, running Windows Mobile 6.1 

There is something a bit odd going on here: when I view the page properties on the phone's browser, it shows a file size of ~15k, however it took ~180k of download before it displayed. I don't think the phone is displaying an incorrect download size, as it does take a long time for each page to download, consistent with the 150k to 190k download sizes I am getting, and that is the size of the files that I downloaded last night onto my desktop using the Mobile theme (using Chrome). 

Looking back at the files I downloaded (see my post above), I'm a bit suspicious that it seems to show two versions of index.php, is it downloading a load of unnecessary files before it can show the reduced size mobile version?


----------



## Shaun (22 Sep 2010)

I'll ask in the IPS forums if I need to add/modify anything for the boards to see a HTC signature?

There are separate entries for different mobile makes.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (3 Oct 2010)

Admin said:


> I'll ask in the IPS forums if I need to add/modify anything for the boards to see a HTC signature?
> 
> There are separate entries for different mobile makes.
> 
> ...



Hi, did you get any response on this? Is it just me getting ~180k downloads when viewing the mobile theme...? I'd be interested to know what other people are experiencing?


----------



## jonesy (22 Oct 2010)

jonesy said:


> Hi, did you get any response on this? Is it just me getting ~180k downloads when viewing the mobile theme...? I'd be interested to know what other people are experiencing?



Hi, sorry to bump the thread, was just wondering if you've shed any light on this?

thanks


----------



## rockyraccoon (22 Oct 2010)

Hi I also have a HTC (desire) but haven't got the same problem. 

The only thing I find quite annoying is that I have to change the theme every time between PC and mobile accesses. Basically, I change to the mobile theme using my phone then when back to my PC I have to change the theme back to (any of my choice) and vice versa 


It would be nice if it could change automatically to the mobile version when accessed by mobile phones. See the mobile theme version only when accessing via mobile?

Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2010)

Sorry, not made any headway. IPS are being vague about what settings are needed to properly capture the correct agent type when connecting with a HTC handset.

I've got a couple of things I want to try, but at the moment and pushing to get all the old data transferred across.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (23 Oct 2010)

Thanks Shaun!

rockyracoon: Interesting. I don't have that problem, when I connect with my mobile it shows the mobile theme, when I view on a PC it shows the standard theme. I've not had to switch anything manually. The problem I get is that when viewing with the mobile it still seems to download a large ~180k php file that it doesn't display, alongside the mobile theme files. What sort of download size are you getting?


----------



## jonesy (6 Nov 2010)

Shaun, a followup to this discussion: I've just installed Opera mobile 10, which once I'd selected the mobile theme now seems to download the correct file sizes .so perhaps there is something odd with my windows mobile browser version. the IP board doesn't auto detect the Opera mobile, but that's not a huge problem.


----------



## rockyraccoon (6 Nov 2010)

It is working here! No need to change between themes as long as I have the IPBoard selected on my PC. With any other theme I'd have to change manually. Cheers.


----------



## jonesy (6 Nov 2010)

Shaun, is it possible to set up a short cut that could be used to take you straight to the mobile theme, to avoid having to fiddle around with finding the pull down menu at the bottom of the page if your browser isn't automatically detected as a mobile device? i..e the URL saved in your mobile bookmarks would go to an address that switches on the mobile theme, e.g. www.cyclechat.net/mobile?


----------



## Cheule (7 Nov 2010)

As of last night my HTC Desire is showing me the full CC version instead of the mobile version?


----------



## Cheule (7 Nov 2010)

Ah, never mind, sorted it.


----------



## Cheule (7 Nov 2010)

Hmm, perhaps not. I'm using the forum both on my Linux desktop and my Android phone - previously I could view using the CycleChat skin on the desktop and the mobile skin on the phone.

Now if I use the desktop I get the mobile theme - so I choose the CycleChat theme - then when I next use the phone it's set to the CycleChat theme instead of the mobile theme and so on.

Previously both used their own themes independent of one another - now it seems not?


----------



## Shaun (7 Nov 2010)

I inadvertantly removed the HTC user agent detection code whilst modifying mobile browser settings.

I've got a support ticket in - should be back to normal soon.


----------



## Cheule (8 Nov 2010)

Admin said:


> I inadvertantly removed the HTC user agent detection code whilst modifying mobile browser settings.
> 
> I've got a support ticket in - should be back to normal soon.



Cheers Shaun 

That explains my problem as I'm using a HTC Desire


----------



## Shaun (8 Nov 2010)

User agent code now added back in.


----------



## rockyraccoon (8 Nov 2010)

thanks! It is working nicely


----------



## jonesy (8 Nov 2010)

Alas, it autodetects correctly when I use Internet Explorer for Win Mobile; but still insists on downloading 180k for each page; but still doesn't auto detect when I use Opera mobile, although Opera downloads the correct file size!


----------



## Shaun (9 Nov 2010)

I've installed a skin selection file that allows you to bypass the login security check and load a specific skin.

This will be handy for anyone who is using a mobile that is not auto-detected by the forums, of for when you want a specific skin selected for your mobile device or PC.

Just update your bookmark to contain the skin loader URL and replace the 'x' with the respective skin ID:


```
http://www.cyclechat.net/skinchange.php?id=x
```

1 = IP.Board
2 = Mobile
5 = CycleChat Bold Orange/Blue
6 = Overlay Blueberry
7 = Professional Blue
8 = Splat!
9 = CycleChatLite
10 = CycleChatOrange
15 = Classic (default)
18 = Cleancut


----------



## jonesy (9 Nov 2010)

Thank you- just the job!


----------



## jonesy (13 Nov 2010)

Actually, having tried it for a few days, I'm finding it usually doesn't work... I usually use the Classic skin on my desktop, but if I look on my mobile later on via the skinchanger link 2 above, it still loads the classic skin. Is there something funny going on with cookies?


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2010)

I'm not sure. You could try deleting your cookie on each device and see if that cures it (link at bottom left).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jonesy (14 Nov 2010)

OK, I've made sure I'm logged out on both desktop and mobile, cleared cookies. Then on the mobile I've gone to the skinchanger 2 link, which has still loaded the classic skin. I've then logged in, on the mobile, using the classic skin; and then tried using the skinchanger 2 link again to see if it will change my skin when logged in; but still it loads the classic skin. 


On the desktop, I've tried loading the different skinchanger links sequentially. This loads #2 as the mobile them correctly, but then seems to get stuck, not loading any further skins when I try those. 

Changing skin using the pull down menu works as normal on both however.

Confused!

Any ideas?

thanks


----------

